# I know it's not polite to ask...



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

I'm very interested in knowing everyone's age if you would be willing to share. I'm 33.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

I'm 44--but still rockin' and rollin'. I'd be hell on wheels if I didn't have all these darn flat tires I have to drag around.------------------


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

I'll be 63 in October. Your post gave me a laugh, Dixiebell. All my flat tires are inflated again and I still don't get around all that well.







I think it's the spare tire around the middle that is giving me the most trouble!calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

right!flat tires.im 46 and with ya on rock!denny


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Too funny, y'all...I'm 42 and still blowin'!!!!! Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Dixibell and everyone, I'm 51 and I sure agree with you about all the flat tires!! Good one!!!! Describes me to a T. Karen


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2000)

I am 35 yrs.Sea


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

48 and its getting late...but not too late yet.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Can't believe it but I'll be 43 next month. Still have a little warranty left, but will ask for extended warranty in my next life.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

im 48 and busier now than when i was 28 Ya finally reach an age where you actually "get it" and the body wants to slow down???? Go figure Debbie


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Churchgirl,Iï¿½m 34./Mio


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2000)

Hi churchgirl & everyoneLife I'm told begins at 40. I'll have to let you know about that; but I'm going for it.Gillian


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I'm 48 and have no spare tires thanks to my IBS infection complication, and general muscle wasting from FMS. I'm rather petite in build anyway, so it works out okay. I am still quite flexible and am trying to maintain this with stretching. I lift 5# weights to try to keep my upper body strength up. I can still kick pretty high and this helps my balance as well. I fall down on the aerobic exercise though. I usually begin this and am lucky if I maintain it for five minutes because I tire so easily. It's hard to walk in Wisconsin all year around. Sometimes I go up and down the stairs or hallway. I find aerobic exericise the most strenuous and thus tend to avoid it which is the wrong thing to do for fibro. I think the infection has helped to age me more than the fibro. Check out the "News, Abstracts, Research section of this BB. I just posted a piece yesterday that discusses the possiblity that a gene discovery in FMS might be the one that has to do with premature aging.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Ditto what Debbie said.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey moldie i am from wisconsin too!can get pretty hard to walk in 2 feet of snow and 20 below I personally do the swimming--it covers it all.What kind of infection are you reffering to?Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

Hi All, I'm 42 and Holding!!!







DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

Sounds like I'm the baby of this bunch! I've learned one thing with Fibro ...Age doesn't matter ...At times we all feel 102! Thanks for sharing. -Churchgirl


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Debbielee, I am referring to the candida infection post antibiotic therapy. People with autoimmune disorders which fibro is being classified under lately, are more prone to this critter, especially after long-term antibiotic, steroidal, or birth control treatments. It turned my "C" IBS (which by the way, I developed while on birth control), into a "D" pattern with bloating and fequent soft stooling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2000)

I'm 43


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I am 22. Younger than ya churchgirl!!


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

I am 35 and had this since I was 13


----------

